# Old D*Tivo & New THD on Comcast?



## RandallW (Dec 28, 2005)

Hey guys,

I have some pretty strange questions with hacking an old D*Tivo. I have two old boxes, a Hughes and a Phillips box (one 40 hr, one 80 hr). The 80 hr D*Tivo was from my old account with D*, and the 40 hr. was aquired through the refurbished deal D* had at one point. Since moving last year, I've had them sitting around, and possibly toyed with the idea of selling them.

I have since moved into a condo, and they don't allow for satellites to be mounted on the roof, so we went to Comcast. Now I'll be picking up a TivoHD in the next few weeks with the network adapter so I can use all the networking features (ie, TivoToGo, online programming, etc.).

Now I wanted to ask about the MRV options on the TivoHD. I read that you can setup older D*Tivos to run with MRV to receive from other Tivo units. Would it be possible to use the newer TivoHD, and send shows via the network (MRV) to the older (I guess Series2) D*Tivo? I know that I won't be able to receive any regular programming from the D*Tivos, but it may be nice just to transfer over programs so we can watch tivo'd movie in bed.

Thanks all!


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

MRV from a hacked DTivo will only work with other hacked DTivos OR a hacked Standalone. Hacking the standalone will require a PROM mod though.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

Gunnyman said:


> MRV from a hacked DTivo will only work with other hacked DTivos OR a hacked Standalone. Hacking the standalone will require a PROM mod though.


Worse than that, standalones have moved to s/w version 9.x, which is NOT compatible with machines running earlier versions (like 6.x on dtivos)


----------



## RandallW (Dec 28, 2005)

oh, bah. Thanks for the info. Maybe I will go about and sell my old D*Tivos. Thanks all!


----------

